# Cuban Cigars



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I'm not smoking cigarettes...but do like a good cuban cigar occasionally.
They are soooo expensive in those Smoker Centers.......does anybody have any leads to a good, reasonably priced source of do I need to remain to stick to the "buy bulks when abroad routine and import" them ?

AndyCapp...any good contact ?

Cheers
L.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Nobody ???


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Buy them online from Spain. Or get them duty free in Dubai airport: very good prices.


----------

